# Bittersweet Wednesdays - ShredMidwest.com



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

Every Wednesday (when there's snow...) a big group of us head to Otsego, Michigan to ride our "local hill" called Bittersweet Ski Area. After talking with their park crew, we came up with an idea to create a park edit every Wednesday. We're just a group of riders having fun and doing what we love, hoping to get others to do the same. We're currently working on our new website, but our goal is to build a community of the midwest USA's most dedicated riders. We've been in contact with a lot of people who have a lot of push in the industry, and they're backing us  Anyways, enough about ShredMidwest. Every Wednesday we film an edit, so I will continuously post them here.

EPISODE 1 - Feb 1 2012:





EPISODE 2 - Feb 8 2012:





Enjoy 

-Colin

PS: If you are interested, we wouldn't mind you checking us out on Facebook at ShredMidwest | Facebook or at ShredMidwest.com


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

70 views and no comments


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I liked it. I can't really think of anything that you could do better, either. 

Kind of curious as to what big names you're talking to though.


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

nickwarrenn said:


> I liked it. I can't really think of anything that you could do better, either.
> 
> Kind of curious as to what big names you're talking to though.


We've been chatting with the guys at NeverSummer, as well as a few really good riders (Joe Sexton bein one of them). We're still trying to grow and trying to find people interested in backing us. All we really ask for is to spread through word of mouth or online! We've been filming with some good riders and had planned on making a full length film but the weather this year hasn't been very good :/


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice edits.


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you, glad you like them! Anything you'd care to see in the next edit (filming it tomorrow..)?


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

*website*

if you guys needed a good website developer i could help you out when i can, because i dont have much free time any more due to school


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

Chris said:


> if you guys needed a good website developer i could help you out when i can, because i dont have much free time any more due to school


I'm actually a web developer myself, so I'm doing all of our dev work, etc. Are you based in the midwest? We need people to regularly submit good content.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

ColinHoernig said:


> I'm actually a web developer myself, so I'm doing all of our dev work, etc. Are you based in the midwest? We need people to regularly submit good content.


no im based in the northwest. If you need help with the website let me know though I would be glad to help


----------

